# Sugar craving?



## SoLiveYourLife

I just discovered I am currently hyperthyroid (TSH .06 and 3 weeks later was .009.) and I get a ton of sugar cravings... like screw food, I just want sugar drinks and sugar food... is that related? My endo asked if I had gestational diabetes (had a baby 5mo ago) but I didn't... I didnt tell her about these crazy cravings though. How is sugar related? Or is it? Thanks!


----------



## desrtbloom

I know when I was really hyper I craved carbs which usually consisted of donuts! Yes, sugar cravings are normal or at least they were for me.

Patti


----------



## AngeInBoston

Hi, welcome to the Board!

My daughter is still very Hyperthyroid, and she certainly is craving sugar, it's pretty much ALL she eats! Then again, I'm Hypo and I crave sugar constantly, we're pretty much a junk food family! Sorry, I guess I wasn't very helpful, since craving sugar is normal for us!

~Ange


----------



## GD Women

I don't know how sugar cravings are related but I sure have them and I eat them. Ever since treatment.


----------



## greatdanes

I personally think it's just a woman thang, just sayin.....


----------



## GD Women

greatdanes said:


> I personally think it's just a woman thang, just sayin.....


I had the sugar issue waaaaaay after becoming a women.


----------



## mommyjewel

I think that I craved sugar from birth. LOL. My mother and her mother were both sugar fanatics. My mother would eat spoonful of frosting from the can and now I do the same.

My husband and I joke that in the morning I like a little bit of coffee with my sugar.


----------



## midgetmaid

I like sweets and my husband likes them as much as I do. He always has.

Renee


----------



## poohbear61

Maybe we crave sugar because our bodies are starving for "fast fuel" to accomodate the pace our metabolisms are operating at? Just a thought


----------



## Guest

I have the sugar craving at times but more than sugar I crave "SALT". Nothing is ever salty enough or too salty for me. I have to be careful when I cook because my family & friends say I get things too salty, but to me it is not.


----------



## AngeInBoston

I'm very salty too, and people are always warning me about how terrible it is...but my BP has always been low, and I've asked my Dr about salt and he said I didn't have to worry since my BP wasn't high. Sugar, chocolate and salt...yum! Absolutely nothing green, thank you!


----------



## GD Women

I use to be a salt person, but don't get me wrong I do like my salt but not like before Graves'. Now its sweets. For example, since Oct 11th I have had a tin of cookies, 40 oz bag of mini mix (snickers, milkyway, twix, and musketeers), 42 oz bag peanut M&Ms, and 3 bags of microwave Carmel pop corn. And I have more candy bags in the freezer. This is not for Halloween folks , its all for me. Am I bad or what. Soon it will be time for holiday baking.

Someone mentioned chocolate!!!!!!

I've got to stop this and behave before I lose all the teeth in my head.


----------

